
Depression afflicts almost half of STEM graduate students at UC Berkeley (2015) - simonster
http://www.sciencemag.org/careers/2015/05/depression-afflicts-almost-half-stem-graduate-students-uc-berkeley
======
CalChris
Even upper div engineering was insane. I had stress related high blood
pressure, cholesterol. Tang reduced my course load but the College of
Engineering undergraduate dean was having none of it. I had recurring
nightmares for years afterwards, always the same thing. I hadn't finished
something.

You have to graduate in 8 semesters. Period.

No complaints.

------
grimmm_reaper
Maybe everyone thinks they are depressed but they are actually not? That alone
can explain the 50% number..

~~~
simonster
They used a clinical depression survey (CES-D). The questions were:

1\. I was bothered by things that usually don't bother me.

2\. I had trouble keeping my mind on what I was doing.

3\. I felt depressed.

4\. I felt that everything I did was an effort.

5\. I felt hopeful about the future. (REVERSED)

6\. I felt fearful.

7\. My sleep was restless.

8\. I was happy. (REVERSED)

9\. I felt lonely.

10\. I could not "get going."

So yes, it seems like responses to 2, 4, 5, and 10 could have something to do
with the nature of the work in addition to students' mental state. But it is
also possible that feeling that way about one's work takes a toll on one's
mental health. I don't think it's appropriate to conclude anything based on
this survey, but it certainly seems to call for further investigation.

------
jejejd
:( same

